# Sale on Ludwegia at Jack's this month



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

Narrow leaf ludwegia is buy one bunch, 2nd bunch $.01 at Jack's. Regular price 2.49.

Now I just have to figure out what's getting removed... :-s I've wanted Ludwegia all along, but I am starting the algae fight now.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

What kind of algae are you getting?


----------



## fishmaster#1 (Apr 10, 2005)

algae and ludwigia is a bad combination.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

The only algae I had trouble with with Ludwigia is green spot and hair algae. Both were symptomatic of tank conditions and not the plant itself. You will want to be careful buying from the Jacks near the Dayton Mall. Their plants have quite a bit of BBA on them (I know first hand).


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

Ludweigia is not in my tank yet, but I just started noticing bits of hair algae in my tank Thursday. My tank has been set up a month, so it's taken a while in my 2 wpg, low tech tank. 
The ludwegia came from the Smithville Rd. store, but I will be sure to watch for it when I do get around to planting it. I figure planting more densely will help rob the algae of nutrients in my battle.


----------

